# **********Friday Pictures****************



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Only three more sides to go!!


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Down 10lbs....officially weighed in on the Vet scale while they were workin on my Lab......


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

*Friday pics....*

Houston Zoo from a few weeks ago...

Sea Lion horsing around

Giraffe scoping me out

Shere Khan


Mama Elephant laying the law down...

Black Mamba


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=487062

maybe the mods can merge.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Dangit, gave it a quick glance and didn't see one...


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

*Friday Pics*

One of those HEB $.99 a lb. briskets done on my UDS. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Hummers in Utopia. The migration has started. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

misc pics


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

misc 2


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Chickenboy!!!


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

The sausage is breakfast, the ribs lunch and the pork shoulders supper.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

First trip with the new to me Motorhome.....was great! South Toledo Bend State Park, La.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

*Blue Bonnets Jonah and Miss B*

Texas


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Wife made some Macaron
My pistols


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Old Bertram a friend is rebuilding. 
Wife said I wasn't fit, but I have a 6-pack. 
My girls new weapon. 
Old school. 
Please daddy!


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Well there seems to be a theme to my Friday pics..it was a good week! :cheers:

1) Deep Ellum Blonde (can't find this in Houston yet)
2) Rogue Voodoo Doughnut Series - It was really good!
3) My souvenirs from a coworkers trip to Colorado


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Old pics from Battle of the Badges















Another wonderful thought from my friends








A river radio build


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

There are 3 Friday pic threads, is this the real one

Redfish on half shell...









Having a little fun at the office...









Simba!


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

melon head
bike ****
just cute


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My Littlest sweetheart.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Redfish On the Half Shell

For those that haven't tried Cooking Redfish with skin and scales on and placed on the grill....
Here is what to expect:

What it will look like coming off of the grill:



What it will look like when you get down to the skin:



What the skin side that was facing the coals looks like:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

a few here and there. What a year.Stay tuned!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

From Austin TX last weekend, the annual Hotrod Roundup that brings thousands of cars to town. The full gallery set can be seen here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157633212132471/show/


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One of the new chain guard on the 'busa to meet tech specs for the track. It's got to come completely back off for final polish and then be Loctited in place for good. My drop pegs and raised seat have been shipped, but haven't gotten here yet. It's coming along, but with the pretty weather, the Rune is getting the nod to head ride to the car show in morning with Stacy. I hope everyone has a happy, healthy and fun weekend. Don't let this pretty weather go to waste.


ps, threads merged. I need a junior internet traffic cop badge some daze


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

1. My Beauties
2. Squidoos
3. Kids and cousins at Crystal Cave - Garner SP
4. Me and the honey
5. Crawfish boil 2013


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Just took these pics, squirrel was playing, cat was hungry!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Youngest son - Colt
Crawfish carnage
parents new toy.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Fun in the backyard last weekend


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Got bait????









Buff polished hard hat









Waiting on a job


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Known these cats since high school. We use to joke about being old, gray, and fat but that chit aint funny anymore :biggrin:


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*Another day at the office!!*

:texasflag


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hunter snuck up on a turtle and snatched it up off a log.

Beautiful day yakking.

Breakfast pizza!!!!

No more running in the house. Tough little girl didn't even cry. Broken growth plate and broke toe.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

What doesn't belong???


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to eat yet ?*

A highlight for me this week is a did get to net a 30 in Trout this past week.. Just not on my line..LOL (see feech report )

Some Fresh Chick Eggs Breakfast

Trout Ceveechee

MattagetdownGorda ( Margarita Shrimp Salad )

Orange Rosemary Whole Redfeech before n After

Cardiac Pecan Meuniere Trout: Topped with a Pecan butter , topped with Roasted Pecans topped with a Pecan Sauce with a Wild Rice Pecan, Parmesan Asparagus sides.

Turkey Chili ( Someone wanted beans..lol _

South American Chicken Sancocho


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The biggest cotton mouth I've ever seen. Big as my fist!

Last year of little league.  Highschool ball next! 

My 2 beauties all dolled up for a dinner the night before the big cheer event "AMAZING"


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*BSA, Copperhead District Camporee*

I expected more than 1 Bluebonnet post 

Last Weekend at Bovay Scout Ranch. Great weather, great food and great experience for our Scouts....you could SMELL the Bluebonnets from the trail!


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

My daughter Lauren bustin' clays w/ her Yildiz:


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Tree rat point and stalk.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Last year I got divorced and moved into an apartment, I just closed on my new home Wednesday and I'll start the moving process today! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

trodery said:


> last year i got divorced and moved into an apartment, i just closed on my new home wednesday and i'll start the moving process today! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


pool party!!!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Do those lines on your steps*

Glow at night ?


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken & sausage red beans
My uncles trophy
Flying kites with some friends and their kids after a day of BBQ and some shooting


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*4H Shooting Sports*

Some of our kids last weekend. Awesome job 3D & Field Archery competition. Getting ready for YHEC!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*My daughter*

Introducing Tessa Pearl Hudson, due June 12th. This was my first 3D ultrasound, and its pretty cool


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Enrolled in my final 6 classes at UH.
BBQing this past weekend.
Beer.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Few bluebonnet pics.
The rigs.
Family shoot time.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I still cannot give green to Capt Dave.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Archery competition*

Waller Co. Archery competition


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

5 Man limit in 1 hr this morning at the Galveston north jetty





































My English bulldog messing with the neighbors 2 siberian huskys



















Saw this by my house, His future doesn't look so bright


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Back porch view last night.
Off work early getting ready to light the pit. Back yard view again. Love living out here.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rit (Apr 11, 2013)

Colors on the house you picked out... are nice..


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Rehab time.....









View attachment 602218


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Rehab time........II


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

Karsyn Jean Snider, our first daughter was born 4-6-13, 6lbs 11oz, 19.5"






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

psnider22 said:


> Karsyn Jean Snider, our first daughter was born 4-6-13, 6lbs 11oz, 19.5"
> 
> View attachment 602293
> View attachment 602294
> ...


awesome photo.....i would definitely frame that one!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i agree! that last photo is awsome!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

psnider22 said:


> Karsyn Jean Snider, our first daughter was born 4-6-13, 6lbs 11oz, 19.5"
> 
> View attachment 602293
> View attachment 602294
> ...


Absolutely beautiful, congrats!

X3 on the last pic, that's a great one


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

The picture of your kid holding your finger puts a lump in my throat bud...congrats!


----------

